# DBSTalk Email



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Chris, by any chance did you reinstate my DBSTalk email address. My Junk Email alert in Outlook went off for the first time and I see it was from email sent to my DBSTalk email address that I thought was deactivated. 

Could you please deactivate again, so all the SPAM can be bounced back 

Thanks


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sorry about that. I was going through and re-doing our e-mail list and for some reason yours got placed back in there.

I did notice though that your dbstalk e-mail address is being used at several other forums. You might want to update your address at those forums.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No problem Chris. I forgot that I had that email address in my profile at all the other forums I frequent. I've updated my profile at AVS last night and at XMFan just now. I'll hit the rest later.

Thanks


----------

